# sub metering



## GREGNC (Nov 13, 2007)

has any one used an E mon sub meter? good product? reliable?
customer has 400 amp 3 phase service .dissconect feeds
2 main lug panels.POCO meters with CT's.thinking about using
an E MON sub meter on one panel so owner can determine 
electric bill for 2 seperate renters.


----------



## zinsco1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've installed quite a few of these primarily as check meters on mall tenants, have'nt had many problems they seem to function well. Make sure the c't's are phased right, and make sure to provide OCP on the line power feeds to the E-mon. Only thing i've ever been concerned about is these units do run hot when ganged together in one of the mutiple E-MON enclosures so i'm always ondering how accurate they are under these conditions. but overall seem to be a reliable product. D. Larsen (Guam USA)


----------



## GREGNC (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks for the info zinsco1


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I installed several hundred as an employee years back. Cant speak for reliability but I can say take the jumper off and make your terminations while there is no load on that particular conductor. Little fu*kers give a whole new meaning to "lamped"


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> I installed several hundred as an employee years back. Cant speak for reliability but I can say take the jumper off and make your terminations while there is no load on that particular conductor. Little fu*kers give a whole new meaning to "lamped"


Your not supposed to take the CT shorting bar off until *after* you land your conductors gold.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Your not supposed to take the CT shorting bar off until *after* you land your conductors gold.


yea no sh!t. And BEFORE you put a load on said conductors. I was young but let me tell you they will light your A55 up. over and over and over ...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> yea no sh!t. And BEFORE you put a load on said conductors. I was young but let me tell you they will light your A55 up. over and over and over ...


Just making sure, we can't have you dieing, if you do who are we going to ask electrode questions to. :laughing: (sorry an opportunity presented it's self)

_But seriously for everybody, open circuiting a CT will end badly be careful._ :thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know someone mention Emon submetering device IMO they are ok to me but one golden rules with dammed CT's is never leave the dougnuts open loop mode otherwise they can get damaged or really lit your arse up.

Leave the shorting bar on until you make final connections with the CT's.

The last one I have see someone left it open it blew apart itself.

Merci.
Marc


----------

